# What is the highest qualification you have



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

What's the highest qualification you have? Tell us a bit about it and why you decided to pursue it.

Could be academic, vocational, professional.
Or if you haven't get any qualifications at all, tell us why you dropped out of high school.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> What's the highest qualification you have? Tell us a bit about it and why you decided to pursue it.
> 
> Could be academic, vocational, professional.
> Or if you haven't get any qualifications at all,* tell us why you dropped out of high school.*


lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rohan (Mar 21, 2021)

Masters in English.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Riker Slade said:


> Masters in English.



Why did you choose English? Did you have a career in mind or was it just something you enjoyed?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rohan (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Why did you choose English? Did you have a career in mind or was it just something you enjoyed?


It was chosen by my parents as the last option.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2021)

I got a big booty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Damn, letting your parents choose your degree? Fuck if I'd let my parents dictate my future like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 21, 2021)

masters in computer science (i want to be a professional artist so i've spent the 3 years since dicking around improving my drawing skills instead of getting a job )

(i am working towards getting a job in the industry now tho because i want to make more money)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Mar 21, 2021)

i've never heard of parents making their kid study english

they usually push things that'll actually make money like law or medicine

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 21, 2021)

Bachelors in Computer Science. Might do masters just out of personal interest, although I don't think it'll change my job prospects all that much. Work experience is everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Damn, letting your parents choose your degree? Fuck if I'd let my parents dictate my future like that.


Lol you don't even get to choose wheter to be born or never exist at all. Stfu with that cringe bs. Your parents already dictate your life on a proportion far beyond your reach.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 21, 2021)

well someone just outed themselves as parent-whipped

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Uchiha Maddy said:


> Lol you don't even get to choose wheter to be born or never exist at all. Stfu with that cringe bs. Your parents already dictate your life on a proportion far beyond your reach.



Not my parents, lol. Just because you were born because of them doesn't mean your life has to be dictated by them, that's quite a fallacy.
Yeah, I can't control where I was born but I will control anything that I can, including where and what I studied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Mar 21, 2021)

Bachelor in Geology. Now doing masters

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Not my parents, lol. Just because you were born because of them doesn't mean your life has to be dictated by them, that's quite a fallacy.
> Yeah, I can't control where I was born but I will control anything that I can, including where and what I studied.


Your life don't have to be dictated now, it has already been. Anything you do now is irrelevant to that scale. So cut the I won't be dictated crap..it has already been )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 21, 2021)

I graduated from the NBD with a Masters in Kakashi-ism

Noteworthy Accomplishments:
Created _The Dollars_
Established MS Kakashi's place as a solid high-tier
Engineered the downfall of the Sannin-Band
Fought heroically against the Legendary Lewdman
Ended Bonly's career


@t0xeus
@Atlantic Storm
@Sufex
@Mad Scientist 
@Shazam
@Code

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Bachelors in Computer Science. Might do masters just out of personal interest, although I don't think it'll change my job prospects all that much. Work experience is everything.



Yeah, I haven't seen a masters really make any difference for people when it comes to employment or pay compared to a bachelors. Only reason I'd consider a masters would be to switch fields or if I was considering a role in academia.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2021)

Uchiha Maddy said:


> Lol you don't even get to choose wheter to be born or never exist at all. Stfu with that cringe bs. Your parents already dictate your life on a proportion far beyond your reach.



No. 
Too add further to Tom's response... you're kinda supposed to grow into an individual at some point and move on from your parents influence.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Uchiha Maddy said:


> Your life don't have to be dictated now, it has already been. Anything you do now is irrelevant to that scale. So cut the I won't be dictated crap..it has already been )



I've been dictated to various degrees for the first 18 years of my life. Which gives me say 62 years without any such dictation. I can't control what happened in the past but that doesn't mean I need to continue to let my parents dictate my future (and I haven't). I respect people who have made their own way in life as much as possible.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 21, 2021)

Santoryu said:


> I graduated from the NBD with a Masters in Kakashi-ism
> 
> Noteworthy Accomplishments:
> Created _The Dollars_
> ...


 

You have a profound way with words, Santoryu.

Anyway, well done for accomplishing these godly feats. The NBD wouldn't have been anywhere near as good as it is without you.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Santoryu said:


> I graduated from the NBD with a Masters in Kakashi-ism
> 
> Noteworthy Accomplishments:
> Created _The Dollars_
> ...



I started as a battledomer way back in 2007. Definitely the best place to get an education. Fuck that uni shit.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen a masters really make any difference for people when it comes to employment or pay compared to a bachelors. Only reason I'd consider a masters would be to switch fields or if I was considering a role in academia.


I was looking into a career as a Librarian and it seems like Masters is the minimum you can do for a full Librarian position.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I was looking into a career as a Librarian and it seems like Masters is the minimum you can do for a full Librarian position.



Really? Is this some specialist librarian type thing or a normal librarian that helps you check out books, use the computers and tells people to b quiet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen a masters really make any difference for people when it comes to employment or pay compared to a bachelors. Only reason I'd consider a masters would be to switch fields or if I was considering a role in academia.


Certain fields it makes sense, even in my industry. Data Scientists for example. But for software development it's really more about relevant experience for the specific job which you can acquire through work experience or even better, functioning projects that you've made on your own that you can showcase.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Really? Is this some specialist librarian type thing or a normal librarian that helps you check out books, use the computers and tells people to b quiet?



I think the job you're referring to is actually a Library Assistant. Which is a position I'm looking to snag. 
Getting pretty tired of serving entitled pricks sandwiches~

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 21, 2021)

Masters in Accounting, Certified Public Accountant (CPA).

Was in an expensive private undergrad looking to become a Pharmacist or Physical Therapist at the urge of parents. Then at the last minute during senior year undergrad I dropped out because I finally became aware of the financial burden grad school would cost me (I was already $60k in debt from undergrad, grad school would cost an additional $180k-200k debt). A lot of my classmates were shocked at this.

This was a very depressing time for me. I had no concept on the importance of money. Neither did my parents, who make almost nothing in money and don't understand how big of a debt I was in. They kept telling me "dont worry about debt, pharmacists/PT's make this much $". I was under the impression they had savings for my college tuition/debt, but they really didn't have anything sadly. It was foolish and naïve of me to trust them on this, considering they make very little money. My life spiraled down, I lost most of my friends, gained a lot of weight, and was pretty much a complete loser. I graduated undergrad with no job, broke as shit, with $60k debt.

A family friend who worked as an accountant suggested I look into accounting as I'm suited for it, which I was. In the next 2 years I worked on getting my Masters (which cost me an additional $40k debt) and my CPA. Got a job as soon as I graduated from my Masters which started late 2018. Do I like accounting? Not really. But I'm not too bad at it, and it's a paying job.

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shazam (Mar 21, 2021)

Master's Degree 
Salary Engineering job : $90K plus bonus 
2 Rental properties 

Current dating a girl named Jade, she's a recent bachelor graduate from same college. I'm 9 years her senior though. Her being 21 and me 30.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 21, 2021)

Moderator on a Chinese cartoon forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 21, 2021)

Shazam said:


> Master's Degree
> Salary Engineering job : $90K plus bonus
> 2 Rental properties
> 
> Current dating a girl named Jade, she's a recent bachelor graduate from same college. I'm 9 years her senior though. Her being 21 and me 30.


Master's Degree
Salary Engineering job : $90K plus bonus
2 Rental properties

Current dating a girl named Jade, she's a recent bachelor graduate from same college. I'm 9 years her senior though. Her being 21 and me 30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Damn, letting your parents choose your degree? Fuck if I'd let my parents dictate my future like that.



That is how it works here. I am content with it though as I will not choose career paths for my children.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

I didn't think we'd have so many people with Masters degrees!

With regards to debt, it really sucks. I managed to get my degree in the UK before they went crazy on the student fees and bad conditions on student loans. I really feel bad for the young people these days who have to take on the huge debt that I didn't. Although I understand that in the US it's always been crazy expensive. It's just sad that the UK moved that way as well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Riker Slade said:


> That is how it works here. I am content with it though as I will not choose career paths for my children.




There are definitely less interesting subjects than English so it could have been worse. But were you able to find a career with that?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I didn't think we'd have so many people with Masters degrees!
> 
> With regards to debt, it really sucks. I managed to get my degree in the UK before they went crazy on the student fees and bad conditions on student loans. I really feel bad for the young people these days who have to take on the huge debt that I didn't. Although I understand that in the US it's always been crazy expensive. It's just sad that the UK moved that way as well.


Oh? Were you there for the 3k?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Oh? Were you there for the 3k?



1.5k per year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2021)

Uchiha Maddy said:


> Bachelor in Geology. Now doing masters


man you rock!
j/k

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I didn't think we'd have so many people with Masters degrees!
> 
> With regards to debt, it really sucks. I managed to get my degree in the UK before they went crazy on the student fees and bad conditions on student loans. I really feel bad for the young people these days who have to take on the huge debt that I didn't. Although I understand that in the US it's always been crazy expensive. It's just sad that the UK moved that way as well.


It sucks because employers seem to want people with Masters degrees these days, it's getting more and more common, at least here in USA where I live. 
Students also get the masters to distinguish themselves from their peers who are just going for their bachelors.

Really, other then nursing, teaching, accounting/finance, and engineering/CS/IT type jobs, you pretty much need a Master degree to make college worth it. Very hard to get a job with just a bachelors unless you go to a top school or you ace interviews


----------



## Xel (Mar 21, 2021)

A decade of hairdressing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2021)

Xel said:


> A decade of hairdressing.


sounds like a pretty hairy situation
j/k

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> 1.5k per year


Lucky git. I'm on the 9k   ...


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2021)

Jim said:


> sounds like a pretty hairy situation
> j/k


You get one more Jim.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rohan (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> There are definitely less interesting subjects than English so it could have been worse. But were you able to find a career with that?



Trying to become a teacher. Still facing resistance for my choice.


----------



## Sloan (Mar 21, 2021)

Riker Slade said:


> Masters in English.


Was English, Lit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2021)

Uchiha Maddy said:


> Lol you don't even get to choose wheter to be born or never exist at all. Stfu with that cringe bs. Your parents already dictate your life on a proportion far beyond your reach.


I'm not chinese.


----------



## Xel (Mar 21, 2021)

Jim said:


> sounds like a pretty hairy situation
> j/k


I fucking love hair  

Tbh, time went by really fast. I can hardly believe it's been a decade

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rohan (Mar 21, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Was English, Lit?


English Literature, Yes.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Xel said:


> A decade of hairdressing.



I wish I knew a hairdresser right now. My hair has got too long and is a mess but nowhere is allowed to open here.
Out of curiosity, do you ever get anyone asking for an anime/manga style haircut?




Nep Nep said:


> You get one more Jim.



Jim is on a roll in thread!




Riker Slade said:


> Trying to become a teacher. Still facing resistance for my choice.



I sometimes think about changing career and becoming a teacher. I'd love to teach and offer guidance that I never had when I was younger. But I'd only want to deal with kids that want to learn. I wouldn't have patience for shitty kids at all and I don't think you get the option to only teach the good ones. That plus I hear the workload is really high and the pay sucks so I'll probably never do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I sometimes think about changing career and becoming a teacher. I'd love to teach and offer guidance that I never had when I was younger. But I'd only want to deal with kids that want to learn. *I wouldn't have patience for shitty kids at all* and I don't think you get the option to only teach the good ones. That plus I hear the workload is really high and the pay sucks so I'll probably never do it.


you'd prolly be better off in community college or private tutoring

any highschool is gonna be primarily composed of little shits because that's just what people are like at that age

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 21, 2021)

or teaching just A levels i guess? (if you're still in the uk)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Mar 21, 2021)

Not to brag or anything, but I'm a moderator on a dying Naruto message board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Island said:


> Not to brag or anything, but I'm a moderator on a dying Naruto message board.



Do you have stats on how it's dying? Any charts on activity, new members etc? Genuinely curious.


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 21, 2021)

honours in computer science (bachelor’s + 1 year of postgrad)

did it because i like that shit, man

always wanted to do it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 21, 2021)

Whitebeard said:


> Moderator on a Chinese cartoon forum





Island said:


> Not to brag or anything, but I'm a moderator on a dying Naruto message board.


很好

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Master's Degree
> Salary Engineering job : $90K plus bonus
> 2 Rental properties
> 
> Current dating a girl named Jade, she's a recent bachelor graduate from same college. I'm 9 years her senior though. Her being 21 and me 30.


OH SHi-


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I was looking into a career as a Librarian and it seems like Masters is the minimum you can do for a full Librarian position.


You need a masters for this?

Wa da fuck,.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I didn't think we'd have so many people with Masters degrees!


wait until you see the dude who wrote his Master’s thesis on NF....

@Nighty the Mighty

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Island (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Do you have stats on how it's dying? Any charts on activity, new members etc? Genuinely curious.


There used to be somebody who posted this stuff in an Alley thread, but I don't think they're doing it anymore.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 21, 2021)

Bachelors - Served me well for the last decade (or maybe drove me down the wrong path).


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> wait until you see the dude who wrote his Master’s thesis on NF....
> 
> @Nighty the Mighty



What was the conclusion? Did he determine which pairing FC was superior?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> What was the conclusion? Did he determine which pairing FC was superior?


no but it’s still fucking incredible: 

credit to @Nighty the Mighty for finding this

it has references to actual threads on the forum too

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> no but it’s still fucking incredible:
> 
> credit to @Nighty the Mighty for finding this
> 
> it has references to actual threads on the forum too




That is amazing. I just skimmed it. I loved the section on weebs and the urban dictionary quotes. Sadly it didn't address Jiraiya vs Itachi or NaruHina vs NaruSaku.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> What's the highest qualification you have?


my rep in these streets

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 21, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> my rep in these streets


I only came to this thread in the first place to see your response.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I only came to this thread in the first place to see your response.



I shit you not.  Me as well

@UtahCrip

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Xel (Mar 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I wish I knew a hairdresser right now. My hair has got too long and is a mess but nowhere is allowed to open here.
> Out of curiosity, do you ever get anyone asking for an anime/manga style haircut?


I actually recently instructed a person over the internet how to cut their own hair  Where are you though? Here, hair salons opened back in like, late June and there hasn't been a new strict lockdown since (probably won't be any more since we have vaccines n stuff).

I once had a girl who asked for a haircut like Motoko Kusanagi's  She thought I wouldn't know who that is and was surprised when I did lol. But usually the inspirations are from real people (like football players back during World Cup, also had people wanting haircuts of K-Pop singers and some movie characters I didn't know, or just copying classmates/friends). Most people just get standard classic haircuts though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Bachelors - Served me well for the last decade (or maybe drove me down the wrong path).


What do you do for a living?


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 21, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> What do you do for a living?


I worked in telecoms for 10 years most recently as a Senior Commercial Manager.

My degree was in Economics.

I've packed it all in to be a Personal Trainer. (Studying now).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2021)

I qualify as a normal person

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2021)

Jim said:


> I qualify as a normal person



Hmmmmmm, that is open for debate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2021)

The ne plus ultra.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 22, 2021)

history undergrad because I liked history (emphasis on past tense) and didn’t like the previous course content and the people in it

management wasn’t really very engaging to me and business school people tend to be people i don’t really like that much

then a master’s in entrepreneurship, innovation, and management because i quite fancied a master’s and wanted another year of partying as a student

currently working as a part-time english teacher and uni lecturer in china (mostly by accident)


----------



## Djomla (Mar 22, 2021)

At one point in my life, I saw Pierce Brosnan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 22, 2021)

Currently pursuing my masters in Data science (Computer Science Engineering).

I finished my undergrad  in Electrical Engineering , currently working on mass storage device on open source system , cloud storages on serverless computing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sufex (Mar 22, 2021)

Biomedical science degree.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 22, 2021)

RemChu said:


> You need a masters for this?
> 
> Wa da fuck,.



Yeah, was pretty surprised about that too.
Boston Public Library will pay an uneducated assistant 37k to start though, with 11 holidays and actual benefits.
So yeah great place to work it seems. Can save up for a little bit and pay for the schooling overtime myself.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 22, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Yeah, was pretty surprised about that too.
> Boston Public Library will pay an uneducated assistant 37k to start though, with 11 holidays and actual benefits.
> So yeah great place to work it seems. Can save up for a little bit and pay for the schooling overtime myself.



Only 11 days?


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2021)

Masters in Game Dev.





Vagrant Tom said:


> Only 11 days?


He prob has vacation time.
@ nepnep where in mass is ur bf from? What does he do ?


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 22, 2021)

Uchiha Maddy said:


> Bachelor in Geology. Now doing masters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 22, 2021)

Somehow masters of science

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Somehow masters of science


what do you mean somehow?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 23, 2021)

Taekwondo master.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 24, 2021)

Associate of Applied Science Degree in Culinary Arts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a Bachelor's Degree in music. Yay. I know people will say "worthless", but I'm aiming for a grad school degree in musicology/music history.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2021)

Harmonie said:


> I know people will say "worthless"


can't be worthless if you can get money from it


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 24, 2021)

Harmonie said:


> I have a Bachelor's Degree in music. Yay. I know people will say "worthless",


depends. how many bangers you got?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 25, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> depends. how many bangers you got?


as many as motzart


----------



## lacey (Mar 26, 2021)

> What is the highest qualification you have​


I'm alive

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 26, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Masters in Game Dev.
> He prob has vacation time.
> @ nepnep where in mass is ur bf from? What does he do ?



He's from some small town around the state, I know where he is now but I forget the name of his original hometown. 
He's a photography student right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> He's from some small town around the state, I know where he is now but I forget the name of his original hometown.
> He's a photography student right now.


Ok cool. Photography? We would probably get along.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 27, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Ok cool. Photography? We would probably get along.


He's easy to get along with~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 27, 2021)

Shazam said:


> Master's Degree
> Salary Engineering job : $90K plus bonus
> *2 Rental properties
> 
> Current dating a girl* named Jade, she's a recent bachelor graduate from same college. I'm 9 years her senior though. Her being 21 and me 30.



Masters in Sanninology 

*@bold: *Jman be proud you stopped pillow hugging

@2 rentals, I be proud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m a Bachelor in the Science of Nursing. I have wanted to go for a Masters degree, but life got in the way. It would be cool to have one, but I haven’t been a student for 10 years now, and it seems like such a hassle for something that might not change much for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm a level 5 vegan - I won't eat anything that casts a shadow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 13, 2021)

Karasu said:


> I'm a level 5 vegan - I won't eat anything that casts a shadow.



Sounds rough. You can still drink water though, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 13, 2021)

i’m a former admin on naruto forums

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 14, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Sounds rough. You can still drink water though, right?



Well that's a bit of a grey area - and admittedly pretty rough. It's not drinking per se. It's more like you become a tillandsia of sorts. I get a lot from showering frequently.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2021)

i only finish my high school lol. regrettably not finishing my uni bites me back hard, lack of career opportunity, stagnant job/wages. but fortunately i have enough skills to survive and feed my family

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 17, 2021)

wibisana said:


> i only finish my high school lol. regrettably not finishing my uni bites me back hard, lack of career opportunity, stagnant job/wages. but fortunately i have enough skills to survive and feed my family


What do you do for a living? I think at the end of the day, most people are doing fine if they can buy the essentials (food, water, clothes, roof over head etc), as there are many people who lack these things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 17, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> What do you do for a living? I think at the end of the day, most people are doing fine if they can buy the essentials (food, water, clothes, roof over head etc), as there are many people who lack these things.


desk job, i mean any job they throw at me, making reports, drawing and stuff. it is enough for now, tho times it was very hard to have saving if i only get basic salary (without overtime pay or getting posted at project site incentives)


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 17, 2021)

I can't be cancelled because I was never approved.


----------

